# DYI - MKiv Jetta Bi-Xenon Wiring And Relay Setup



## Mp3Supply (Aug 30, 2004)

_yes i put DYI - not DIY cause i F'd up, mods change it please_

Wiring Up Bi-Xenon Into a Jetta
*1. Make a Relay*
_Relay:_ http://www.partsexpress.com/pe...0-070
_Wires For Relay:_ http://www.partsexpress.com/pe...0-075
_Inline Fure Holder (comes with fues inside, buy extra fuse just because): _ http://www.radioshack.com/prod...earch


*2. Install Relay In Car*




Now you are setup to have NO power issues with your HID's. Now modify the stock wiring so you can have bi-xenon.
*3. Modify Stock Wiring*
Tools and Parts Needed 
Steering Wheel Removal Apparatus (Torx T55 or Star Tool and Torque Wrench)
VW 1.5mm Wire Repair Kit with Single Wide Connector (Part #???)
Barrel Wire Splice
Phillips #1 (at least 7")
Torx T25 Driver
Wire Cutters/Strippers




3a. Locate the Yellow/Green Wire coming out of pin 8 on the turn signal stalk and cut it (yellow circle) I left some extra from the back of the connector in case I want to go back to the Factory Single Bulb 9007 lights later


*Tip:* What i did hear was make a wire with TWO female ends on it. Then i took Wire taps and tape the Green/Yellow Wire. (BEFORE CUTTING IT) Then I Cut between the two wire taps that i snipped onto it. Then connect the wire to the tap closest to the steering colum and let it be. Then hook up the OEM WIRE REPAIR KIT to the other wire tape.
Reason i did this was so that if i ever swap out my headlights i can just connect the jumper wire and then its very easy and quick. I'd take a pic but i dont have a long enough screw driver
3b. Cutoff one of the ends of the 1.5mm VW Wire Repair Kit and strip back the wire on this cut end and the wire harness side leading into the dash (not the Turn Signal Switch Side) 1/4" as appropriate and connect and crimp with the wire splice. (White Circle)
3c. Since this wire must move with the adjustable steering column make sure to follow the existing wire harness back under the dash board. I did this by tracing the existing harness path by placing zip ties every couple of inches (red circles) and wrapping electrical tape at the top (green circle)
3d. Pop Out the Headlight Switch and turn it over to locate pin #7 (white arrow). Feed the wire from the turn signal harness behind the dash and into the light switch hole. I was able to do this by feeding a stiff wire in through the light switch hole and out the steering column then taping the wire to it and pulling it back through. 

3e. Push the wire repair kit end into the hole at #7 on the headlight switch connector until it snaps into place and cannot be removed. (orange circle)
3f. Assembly is the reverse of removal. The Steering wheel and column should have marks to align them and the steering wheel bolt torque is 37 ft/lbs. The steering wheel bolt should have a punch mark added to it to show it's been removed. (It should be replaced after 5 removals). See posts in step one for more detailed steps.
Enjoy your OEM Hids as the VAG Engineers intended. Since this is the factory setup everything works as expected including Flash to Pass, Dash Highbeam Icon, Fogs Off with High Beams on, DRL's etc.

Install Your Headlights and hook up the the D2S connectors. everything _should _work. . .








More Thread Refs:
*Original Mkiv Jetta Wiring* - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
*Relay Help: * http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2466663
_Modified by Mp3Supply at 8:16 PM 7-7-2006_

_Modified by Mp3Supply at 8:18 PM 7-7-2006_

_Modified by Mp3Supply at 8:21 PM 7-7-2006_


_Modified by Mp3Supply at 8:22 PM 7-7-2006_


----------



## 00boraslow (May 22, 2004)

*Re: DYI - MKiv Jetta Bi-Xenon Wiring And Relay Setup (Mp3Supply)*

thanks


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: DYI - MKiv Jetta Bi-Xenon Wiring And Relay Setup (00boraslow)*

great help!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: DYI - MKiv Jetta Bi-Xenon Wiring And Relay Setup (Mp3Supply)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mp3Supply* »_*2. Install Relay In Car*

You should really show how to install a relay correctly - not hanging upside so moisture can run down the wires into it.


----------



## Mp3Supply (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: DYI - MKiv Jetta Bi-Xenon Wiring And Relay Setup (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_
You should really show how to install a relay correctly - not hanging upside so moisture can run down the wires into it.



this is true, but all my wires are sodered (sp?) and they are taped religoulsy. . . i have no water issues to worry about, I also have an extra relay in the car if for some reason moister makes the relay fault. .

also when i put it in , it was a quick install, needed them working and running i just havent gotten into my engine to really clean up the wires with wire conduit stuff


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: DYI - MKiv Jetta Bi-Xenon Wiring And Relay Setup (Mp3Supply)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mp3Supply* »_
sodered (sp?) 


I believe its soldered.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mp3Supply (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: DYI - MKiv Jetta Bi-Xenon Wiring And Relay Setup (BrunoVdub)*








, you shoulda saw my spelling test in elem. school.


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: DYI - MKiv Jetta Bi-Xenon Wiring And Relay Setup (Mp3Supply)*

hehe, bad speller you......believe me we all have our moments. My favorite is when I make up words....Its fun just trying to make a point and having to join words and addd on things to make the word sound scientific..hehe


----------



## Royale5 (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: DYI - MKiv Jetta Bi-Xenon Wiring And Relay Setup (BrunoVdub)*

Bump for some good info and a great DIY http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EternalMind (Jun 8, 2005)

where is the *BI*-xenon part (of the headlamp)? maybe i missed it? the relay harness covers the HID part, but i didn't catch the part where you would be connecting to a solenoid to accomplish the BI-function...
dennis' suggestion above is very valid...you'd be amazed at how water finds it's way into places







. relay should be installed with terminals down and all wires should have a "drip-loop." (a point in the wires that hangs lower than the end of the wires).
otherwise, good job.


_Modified by EternalMind at 6:04 PM 7-28-2006_


----------



## A2B4guy (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: DYI - MKiv Jetta Bi-Xenon Wiring And Relay Setup (EternalMind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalMind* »_where is the *BI*-xenon part (of the headlamp)? maybe i missed it? the relay harness covers the HID part, but i didn't catch the part where you would be connecting to a solenoid to accomplish the BI-function...

I'm sure he just hooked the solenoids to the high beam wires. The bi-xenon part of this write-up pertains to the instructions on modifying a Jetta to allow the low beams to stay on when activating high beams. Golfs allow this, but Jettas don't allow it due to having dual-filament bulbs.


----------



## EternalMind (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: DYI - MKiv Jetta Bi-Xenon Wiring And Relay Setup (A2B4guy)*

yeah, i guess i just thought there would be a pretty picture to match all the rest of them


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

I believe there is a way of having the bi-xenon function and low beam stay on at the same time without having to go through the steering colum. It requires a diode placed inbetween the flow of the high beam signal and low beam routed through pin 86 edit: in this case pin 85 sorry. However Im not a fan of this as when it comes to adding small devises that regulate power from one power source to another through two different relays...scares me a touch.


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (BrunoVdub)*

On a jetta, you can't have both xenon low and high beams on at the same time can you? It's one bulb, and the projector shield postion determines low or high, so you can't have both going at the same time, right?
GTI/golf's yes, two bulbs, jetta one bulb, no, correct?


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (SPKNGRMN)*

Wes, sorry I should have been more specific.
I meant high and low beam in terms of a bi-xenon projector.
When you engage the high beam selenoid to move the shield down, thus creating a high beam pattern, the low beam will turn off. The low beam in this case is the only source controling the HID. So when the high beam HID is turned on (meaning the shield is activated inside the projector) the low beam turns off.
Two ways of changing this to allow both sources of LOW beam and HIGH beam to stay on at the same time is to:
A.) cut a wire inside the steering colum that cuts juice to the low beam when the high beam circuit is engaged. Then run a lead from the power side of the wire you just cut to a pin on the headlight switch.
B.) wire two relays, 1 for the low beam HID and one the high beam. Then place a diode in between the relays connecting the high beam source power to the low beam source power.
both of those are in very simple terms but hopfully the idea is understood. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (BrunoVdub)*

Question though... on a jetta the low beam(bulb) never cuts off does it? It stays on, but the shield moves to create the high beam... right?
Thus, on a jetta retrofit bi-xenon in stock housing, you can only have either low or high on at one time, right???
The shield position determines the high or low beam, or am I crazy?
If you flip to high beam, the low is covered by the shield and vice versa...
I want the ability to run both low & high, that's why I ask.
Now on oem jetta hids, they have separate bulbs for high/low so it is possible for sure I know. Just need a jumper wire.


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (SPKNGRMN)*

Ok in relation to using a BI-xenon projector which allows for low and high beam in one unit.
Well in very simple terms the low beam is what turns the HID on and off. The high beam has no interaction with the bulb. The High beam only activated a small 12v selenoid which literally moves up and down. This movement moves the shield in such a way that the beam pattern changes. Inside the projector the cutoff shield is lowered and with this action more light is shined up and above the cutoff.
Now here the tricky part that must be understood when performing a retrofit project. because we have Jettas the factory halogen lighting is supplied by (1) bulb that acts as a low beam and high beam. becaue of this when you flip on your high beam, that is push the stalk on the steering colum forward, the low beam is shut off as the high beam turns on. If the low beam and high beam were left on at the same time the bulb I believe could recieve more source power than it should and therefore to safegaurd blowing your bulbs prematurely VW implemented sort of a switch cutoff.
Underneath the steering colum trim panels there is a wire that actually provieds current from the switch, to the stalk, to the low beam. When the high beam is clicked on, the power in this lead actually goes out and no more powered is supplied to the low beam when the high beam is activated. 
When the low beam is shut off while the high beam is on then you only get the high beam. IN th case of a bi-xenon projector the only thing you are doing is operating the cutoff shield movement up and down right??? The low beam that is powering the HID is not on therefore no HID light. 
The only way to solve this problem is to somehow rewire the car so that the LOW beam stays on when the high beam is turned on.
here is where Mp3supply step 3. (Modify Stock Wiring) comes into play.
So if you do your retrofit project with your FX bi-xenon projectors, once you click the stalk forward, the lights go OUT. However you can still hold the stalk back and the high beams will function as the low stays on with the high beam only in this case. Once you click the stalk forward sianara lights.
Make sense??....I think I repeated myself like 12 times hoping that I wasnt being unclear about certain things.


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (BrunoVdub)*

very clear, I gotcha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (SPKNGRMN)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ok good to hear.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: DYI - MKiv Jetta Bi-Xenon Wiring And Relay Setup (BrunoVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrunoVdub* »_So if you do your retrofit project with your FX bi-xenon projectors, once you click the stalk forward, the lights go OUT. However you can still hold the stalk back and the high beams will function as the low stays on with the high beam only in this case. Once you click the stalk forward sianara lights.

But the high beams will only "flash" if you pull the stalk back when the headlights or DRLs are on, correct? Do people who have done this just live without the high beam flash function when the lights are off?


----------



## Mp3Supply (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: DYI - MKiv Jetta Bi-Xenon Wiring And Relay Setup (dennisgli)*

with Bi-xenon you MUST disable your DRL's. . 
Also you lose the ability to "flash to pass". If you click your high beams on the stalk anad the your light switch isn't acutally ON. The solenoids WILL drops but no lights will turn on. Therefore you have no quick flash to pass.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: DYI - MKiv Jetta Bi-Xenon Wiring And Relay Setup (Mp3Supply)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mp3Supply* »_with Bi-xenon you MUST disable your DRL's.

Why?


----------



## Makover (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: DYI - MKiv Jetta Bi-Xenon Wiring And Relay Setup (Mp3Supply)*

Very informative. Thank you!


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: DYI - MKiv Jetta Bi-Xenon Wiring And Relay Setup (dennisgli)*

the exactly why I have single xenon projectors with halogen high beams now.








Some people who have done the alteration to the wiring under the sterring columm should have no problem with flashing the beams when they are off.
And yes without performing this "fix" you can only hold in the high beam to flash them only. If you try and engage them fully then no dice.
This is just because of how the lighing works for this car. other car manufacturers such as BMW and mercedes have very integrated systems that allow for all of this to work. However I dont want to perform that much work in case I need to do a quick change out of my lights.
Is it still worth it with this potential headache?? Absolutly!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As a result I never want to go back to halogen again.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: DYI - MKiv Jetta Bi-Xenon Wiring And Relay Setup (BrunoVdub)*

Since I'm more interested in better high beams using HIDs just for low beams has never seemed worth it to me. Seems like the ideal setup would be "bi-xenon" HIDs for the DRL, lows and highs - with a halogen for the "flash" function and the high beams. Then just the halogen bulb would flash when the HIDs were off and both the halogen and HIDs would flash when they were on.


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: DYI - MKiv Jetta Bi-Xenon Wiring And Relay Setup (dennisgli)*

that sounds like a good plan.
However I never use my high beams. My lights are so bright I have never needed to keep my halogen highs on for more than 10 or 15 seconds.
The width, intensity and distance I get from just my low beam HID makes up for not using high beams much.
However I will not be quick to say that high beams arnt worth it and therefor not necessary. It really does deoend on what you want and how much you use high beams to shine light up. I live in RI, not exactly a big state but within this state there are areas where its just pitch black and other areas where headlights wouldnt make a diference if they were on due to the amount of lights scattered over a given area.
So yes I believe that a "perfect" setup if there ever was one would be bi-xenon with implemented high beam halogen reflectors or even projectors depending on the design. This way you can still have a DRL or flash to pass during the day with the HIDs off, then at night boom you have HID to flash as they would be on when you click on the low beam.
evidence of would come from the BMWs and Mercedes out there. Most of those cars have bi-xenon projectors with halogen reflectors. However some infinities such as the FX, and G35plus the acura RL rely solely on bi-xenon projectors for flashing, highbeam, and low beam. 
Retrofitting is great because there are many different combos of lighting setups you can do. low beam, high beams, city lights, DRLs, angel/halo eyes, fog lights, blinkers, auxillary lights. Just a lot of things you could do wth the right amount of time and vision. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

